# Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??



## Carper one (27. September 2011)

Hi,

bin beruflich bis Weihnachten in Flensburg und würde gerne mit der Spinnrute am Strand ein paar Versuche wagen nur fehlt mir dafür eine erfolgversprechende Stelle. Und da ich nicht wirklich zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse über die Suche bekommen habe versuche ich es mal mit einem neuen trööt

Hoffe mir kann Jemand einen kleinen Ansatz geben wo die Angelei am Erfolgversprechensten ist, da ich bis jetzt nur in der Rostocker ecke unterwegs war.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus |wavey:


----------



## Heringsfresser (28. September 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Du kannst z.B. nach Holnis fahren. Da kann man auf eine schöne lange Sandbank gehen, vor der es sehr schnell tief wird. Achte auf die gesperrten Bereiche (Vogelschutzgebiet). Hier auf der Tiefenkarte kannst du sehen, dass man vor Halbinsel gut in tiefes Wasser werfen kann

http://www.bs-treu.de/purplefinder/purplefinder.html


----------



## kaizr (28. September 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Generell ist der ganze Bereich gut. Sonwik ist auch immer einen Besuch wert. 

Die dänische Seite ist allerdings aus meiner Sicht besser. Du kannst schnell die Spots wechseln und hast immer Ausweichmöglichkeiten.

Aber Holnis und Sonwik geht immer !


----------



## Carper one (28. September 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Danke für die schnellen antworten:m

Holnis fand ich auch schon via google maps sehr interessant. 

Ist mit sonwig der ort sandwig gemeint?

Grüße


----------



## kaizr (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Wir können uns das auch einfach machen. Du kannst uns einfach mal begleiten wenn wir eine Tour starten.

MfG


----------



## MEFO 09 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Sandwig ist in Glücksburg,Sonwik ist in Flensburg...)
Holnis Spitze ist nicht schlecht,links davon is auch gut.rechts ist sehr flach,bis auf die Sandbank,die zur "Schwiegermutter"rausgeht...Da wirfst du in tiefes Wasser.Ist aber als "Unwissender" nicht ganz ohne,da raus zu laufen!
In der Innenförde wird im Moment ganz gut Dorsch gefangen zur Dämmerung hin.

Petri Heil..


----------



## Carper one (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Danke für die antwort, morgen gehts los ich fange in bockholm an und donnerstag werde ichs mal bei sonwick probieren. Habe ja den ganzen nachmittag/ Abend zeit.

Vielleicht klappts ja auch mit dem fisch|kopfkrat:q

grüße


----------



## Heringsfresser (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> Sandwig ist in Glücksburg,Sonwik ist in Flensburg...)
> Holnis Spitze ist nicht schlecht,links davon is auch gut.rechts ist sehr flach,bis auf die Sandbank,die zur "Schwiegermutter"rausgeht...Da wirfst du in tiefes Wasser.Ist aber als "Unwissender" nicht ganz ohne,da raus zu laufen!
> In der Innenförde wird im Moment ganz gut Dorsch gefangen zur Dämmerung hin.
> 
> Petri Heil..



Moin Moin in den kühlen Norden |wavey:

Für mich als Nicht-Einheimischer in den holsteinischen Gefilden.. Warum wird der Bereich Schwiegermutter genannt? Kriegste da einen mit dem Nudelholz, wenn du nicht aufpasst, wo du hintrittst? :q

Habe beim letzten mal drauf geachtet, nicht zu nah an die Kante zu waten. Gibts dort noch mehr potenzielle Gefahren, plötzliche Riesenwellen etc.?


----------



## MEFO 09 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Die Fahrwassertonne an der Untiefe wird "Schwiegermutter" genannt..)) Deswegen.
Frag mich aber nicht,wieso das so ist.

Und ja,wenn da ein grösserer Pott um die Ecke biegt,ist er dir ziemlich nah.Da kann schon mal ne Welle kommen.(Fieser Weise auch von hinten über die Sandbank !Weil er ja quasi einmal um dich rumfährt.

Rechts von der Tonne sind grosse Steine draussen.NICHT daran vorbeiwaten,auch bei wenig Wasser gehts dahinter gut abwärts..|supergri


----------



## Heringsfresser (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wo kann man in flensburg Mefos oder Dorsche spinnen??*

Ok, hab die Schwiegermutter  bei Maps gefunden.

Auf der östlichsten Spitze war ich noch gar nicht. Danke für die Warnung, kann ich mir vorstellen, das man da vorsichtig zu Werke gehen sollte.

Gruß,
HF


----------

